# Underwater Extravaganca



## andreasng (Aug 16, 2010)

*Semi waterproof Underwater Camera Cabin*

I made this:







The we went to the nearby lake and did this:






And this came out of that:






then we went home to my apartment and took this:






And also this:




​
We had excessive fun, but also a bit of fever afterwards. Being underwater upside down without moving along a trajectory is really bad for your ears and nose and eyes and brain.

Hope you like!?


----------



## sobolik (Sep 3, 2010)

Awesome idea. It is people like you that produce great photos. People willing to venture outside the box. Or in this case get in the box. Well done.


----------



## andreasng (Oct 30, 2010)

thanks alot ^_^


----------



## tom r (Oct 30, 2010)

neat idea,  I spent a lot of money on a underwater system.  Could have saved some bux reading this thread.


----------



## dalcubierre (Nov 2, 2010)

It is a great idea... the first picture is my favorite...


----------

